# Breakfast On The Run Smoothie...+ Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 7, 2002)

BREAKFAST ON THE RUN

Makes: About 2-1/2 cups (2 Servings)
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

-  2 medium-size ripe bananas, peeled
-  1 cup fat-free milk
-  1/2 cup plain low-fat yogurt
-  1/4 cup wheat germ
-  2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
-  2 teaspoons sugar
-  Pinch of ground nutmeg (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Slice the bananas and freeze overnight. (There should be
about 1-1/3 cups sliced bananas.) Place the bananas and
remaining ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth.

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (1-1/4 cups):  Calories: 241, Fat: 3 g, Cholesterol: 7 mg, Sodium: 108 mg,Carbohydrate: 45 g, Dietary Fiber: 4 g, Protein: 13 g  ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Starch, 1 Fruit, 1 Skim Milk


----------

